# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 342 : la Somme de toutes les peurs

## L-F. Sébum

Alors que tout un tas de ministres de tout un tas de pays, qui font tous plus ou moins partie de l'Union Européenne (on ne sait plus trop de nos jours) se réunissent pour commémorer le centenaire de la bataille de la Somme, Canard PC y va aussi de son petit hommage. Parmi les plus de cinquante jeux que nous traitons dans ce numéro spécial E3, c'est Battlefield 1, le jeu de guerre-contre-les-allemands-mais-sans-nazis d'Electronic Arts, que nous avons choisi de mettre à l'honneur. Il faut dire qu'après les errements Battlefield : Hardline et Star Wars Battlefront des dernières années, le nouveau bébé de Dice semble être un retour sur le bon chemin (des dames).


Couv 342 v2.inddMais n'en déplaise à ackboo, ce numéro spécial E3 ne contient pas que de la boue et des casques à pointe. C'est un catalogue pas exhaustif mais presque de toutes les belles choses qui vont tomber sur la tronche de nos machines de bureau et de salon au cours des dix-huit prochains mois. Sans oublier bien sûr nos analyses à haut pouvoir décapant (et parfois même correctes) avec des pages consacrées au grand retour des FPS rapides, à la place occupée cette année par la réalité virtuelle, aux leaks, aux grands absents de cet E3 2016 et aux nouvelles consoles annoncées (ou pas) pendant le salon, sans oublier notre désormais célèbre quiz de l'E3 et tout un tas de surprises que vous découvrirez en tournant les pages de ce bien joli numéro.


*E3 :*
2Dark
Absolver
Arma 3 Apex
Battlefield 1
Call of Duty : Infinite Warfare
Cuphead
Days Gone
Dead Rising 4
Dishonored 2
Dual Universe
Elex
Fifa 2017
Final Fantasy XV
For Honor
Forza Horizon 3
Gears of War 4
God of War
Halo Wars 2
Hand of Fate 2
Horizon : Zero Dawn
Injustice 2
Lawbreakers
Manifold Garden
Mirage : Arcane Warfare
Museum of Simulation T
PES 2017
Persona 5
Phoenix Point
Prey
Recore
Redout
Resident Evil 7
Scalebound
Sea of Thieves
Sniper Elite 4
South Park : The Fractured But Whole
Steep
Syberia 3
Tekken 7
The Legend of Zelda : Breath of the Wild
The Long Journey Home
The Turing Test
Titanfall 2
Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon : Wildlands
Watch_Dogs 2
We Happy Few
Worms WMD
Yesterday Origins


et d'autres encore...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais ben il a intérêt a être bien ce Battlefield et qu'il y ait des poilus aussi. Sinon  :Cell:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Non, pas de poilus.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'était donc vrai ! ! !  :Boom:

----------


## Frypolar

> C'était donc vrai ! ! !


Ben oui, ils ont dit que pour rendre honneur à l’importance des français il fallait en faire un DLC  ::happy2::

----------


## Akodo

Fallait oser quand même, un FPS en France pendant la première guerre mondiale, sans français.
Prise de risque et innovation, on est en plein dedans !  ::o:   ::o:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

L'image de la couverture dans la news n'est pas palpable...   :Emo:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Fallait oser quand même, un FPS en France pendant la première guerre mondiale, sans français.
> Prise de risque et innovation, on est en plein dedans !


Après avoir vu le scandale pour Ubisoft avec Assassin's Creed, ils ont eu peur de Mélenchon et ont préféré sans la France. Pour moi c'est logique.
Si Stéphane Marie le jardinier de Silence ça pousse avait gueulé, je suis sûr qu'ils auraient aussi enlevé les tranchées.

----------


## Agano

Le truc le plus absurde c'est que non seulement la France est absente comme par magie du jeu de base ("_ouiiii, vous compreneeeez l'armée française a été tellement importante pendant cette guerre qu'elle sera ajoutée plus tard au jeu, gnagnagna mon cul sur la commode_"), mais qu'en plus les américains, eux, y sont. Alors bon, ils se sont pointés six mois avant la fin, sous commandement français et il a en plus fallu qu'on les équipe de la tête aux pieds vu qu'ils arrivaient en chemise, mais osef, c'est qu'un jeu lol. 




Bon sinon, j'ai fait cinq kiosques à journaux chez moi et je l'ai toujours pas trouvé  ::(:

----------


## Mastaba

> Le truc le plus absurde c'est que non seulement la France est absente comme par magie du jeu de base ("_ouiiii, vous compreneeeez l'armée française a été tellement importante pendant cette guerre qu'elle sera ajoutée plus tard au jeu, gnagnagna mon cul sur la commode_"), mais qu'en plus les américains, eux, y sont. Alors bon, ils se sont pointés six mois avant la fin, sous commandement français et il a en plus fallu qu'on les équipe de la tête aux pieds vu qu'ils arrivaient en chemise, mais osef, c'est qu'un jeu lol. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon sinon, j'ai fait cinq kiosques à journaux chez moi et je l'ai toujours pas trouvé


Ouais, à ce point là ils auraient aussi bien pu faire un wolfenstein WW1 avec des robots-zombies-extraterrestres.

D'ailleurs y a pas de russes non plus:
https://www.change.org/p/russian-emp...-battlefield-1

----------


## Stratosfear

Oh !
Mon CPC dans ma boîte aux lettres le lendemain de la parution au lieu des 4-5 jours de décalage habituels  ::o: .

Vous avez enfin payés les distributeurs ?

----------


## Memory

Lundi dans la BAL  :Tap: 

Edit: et non je l'aiiiiii !!! yeah

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Moi j'ai vu mon facteur passé, mais il m'a posé une lettre à la con. Salaud de fonctionnaires (c'est gratuit, ça mange pas de pain).

----------


## Stratosfear

Tiens par contre, étant lecteur depuis moins d'un an, c'est mon premier numéro spécial E3. 

Du coup, c'est normal que les articles ne soient pas signés ? C'est comme ça à chaque fois ?

----------


## Flad

> Tiens par contre, étant lecteur depuis moins d'un an, c'est mon premier numéro spécial E3. 
> 
> Du coup, c'est normal que les articles ne soient pas signés ? C'est comme ça à chaque fois ?


Oui.
Oui.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouais, à ce point là ils auraient aussi bien pu faire un wolfenstein WW1 avec des robots-zombies-extraterrestres.
> 
> D'ailleurs y a pas de russes non plus:
> https://www.change.org/p/russian-emp...-battlefield-1


Et pourquoi pas des parachutes tant qu'on y est.......... Comment, je, pardon ?

----------


## Agano

C'est normal qu'on trouve nulle part le numéro 342?  ::cry:: 


En plus il est déjà épuisé sur la boutique en ligne putain  ::cry::

----------


## Flad

> En plus il est déjà épuisé sur la boutique en ligne putain


C'est pas plutôt qu'il est pas déjà dispo ?

----------


## Agano

Ben, il est marqué comme "épuisé".

----------


## Haraban

Super, un numéro E3  ::|:  .

Bon ben vivement le prochain numéro du coup.

----------


## Zerger

"La somme de toutes les peurs", c'est pour l'avion qu'a du prendre Izual? Il a survecu ?

----------


## Izual

Non, mais on a récupéré son mot de passe du forum et on écrit n'importe quoi avec son compte.

----------


## Ruvon

> Non, mais on a récupéré son mot de passe du forum et on écrit n'importe quoi avec son compte.


Quelqu'un avait vu une différence ?  ::trollface::

----------


## LaVaBo

> "La somme de toutes les peurs", c'est pour l'avion qu'a du prendre Izual? Il a survecu ?


Couv' Battlefield 1ere guerre mondiale.
Centenaire de la bataille de......

----------


## Stratosfear

L'avion ? :con:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> L'avion ? :con:


Ben non, la peur!  ::wacko::

----------


## darkbeldin

Salut a tous,

Apparement il y a eu un gros soucis de livraison sur ce numero, ou il n'a pas été livré ou les stocks étaient ridicule.
Mon dealer habituel me dit en avoir eu deux et les avoir tous vendu mais comme j'y passe tous les matins et que je les ai pas vu j'ai de gros doute.
Et la je viens de me taper 20km et 4 presse qui pourtant sont sensé être apprivisionné http://www.trouverlapresse.com/LOP/start.do pour faire choux blanc.
Des infos de léquipe Canard sur ce soucis?

----------


## Agano

Même problème ici à Tours, le n°342 est introuvable, pas un seul numéro dans toute la ville. Les buralistes disent qu'ils n'ont rien reçu mais bizarrement le numéro hors-série sur les jeux mobiles est arrivé, lui. 

Il n'y aurait pas un problème avec votre distributeur?

----------


## Zerger

Faut informer CPC que leur kickstarter est terminé, ca sert plus à rien de bloquer les distributeurs pour nous forcer à backer  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On vient d'être informés.
Donc les retards sont confirmés par Prestalis, en raison d'une "période très chargée". Il y aurait donc eu 17% des dépôts concernés mais le dernier retardataire (à Bastia) aurait livré aujourd'hui.

----------


## Zerger

Ca va, ils sont pas pressés en Corse  ::siffle::

----------


## Agano

> On vient d'être informés.
> Donc les retards sont confirmés par Prestalis, en raison d'une "période très chargée". Il y aurait donc eu 17% des dépôts concernés mais le dernier retardataire (à Bastia) aurait livré aujourd'hui.



Du coup c'est qu'un retard, ou bien on peut déjà mettre une bougie aux fenêtres?  :Emo:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Retard, le retour à la normale devrait être rapide.

----------


## darkbeldin

Toujours aucun approvisionnement en Touraine ce matin.

----------


## Agano

Je confirme. En plus je crois que mon buraliste devient soupçonneux a force de me voir rôder devant sa boutique.

----------


## darkbeldin

Le mien devrait pas tarder a me dénoncer vu comment je mate son rayon tous les matins avec envie et luxure.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Tu t'es trompé, tu regardais du côté de Hot Video  ::o: 
(mais ça doit probablement plus exister en vrai  :Emo:  )

----------


## Zerger

Payer pour du porno pas animé, ca doit plus exister en vrai  :Emo:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Tout fout l'camp mon pôv' vieux  :Emo: 
Les jeunes y respec' plus rien  :Emo:

----------


## LePok

La Bible de l'E3 2016, voilà comment vous auriez pu appeler ce numéro ! Excellent, bourré d'articles à la fois complets et pas trop longs comme je les aime pour cette revue annuelle de THE exhibition "in zi iouèsse".
Avec ce numéro, celui d'été qui arrive, le dernier Hardware et le hors-série "vieux matos" (!) je suis équipé pour les vacances !!!!!

----------


## xaenyr

Perso, je n'ai toujours pas reçu le numéro et le support ne répond pas à mes sollicitations, apparemment il est introuvable en kiosque, du coup pas de CPC ce mois-ci  ::'(:

----------


## darkbeldin

Je confirme toujours aucune dispo en presse chez nous vas falloir faire attention au retour du coté CPC.

----------


## Izual

Désolé pour la difficulté à mettre la main sur le magazine. On est au courant qu'il y a des soucis de distribution (y compris aux abonnés), mais on a pas du tout d'infos précises sur pourquoi ça coince. Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il y a toujours quelques bouchons au mois de juillet puisque énormément de magazines sortent au début de l'été. On continue quand même d'enquêter pour voir s'il y a d'autres sources de problèmes.

----------


## darkbeldin

Ce qui me parait bizarre c'est que si tu regarde le site trouverlapresse qui est ni plus ni moins que prestalis et son stock informatique, ils disent qu'ils ont livré et qu'il y a des exemplaires disponibles chez certains commerçant alors qu'en fait ces maison de la presse n'ont jamais eu aucun CPC 342.
Je pense qu'il y a eu un soucis chez eu au niveau du stock qui semble livré mais est resté dans un coin.

----------


## Agano

A tous les coups ils ont dû oublier les palettes oui. Je vais finir par choper la version numérique quand elle sera dispo ça sera p'têtre plus simple  :tired:

----------


## darkbeldin

ça m'embete ma collection était complète depuis le n°1 c'est vraiment dommage qu'il me manque un numéro pour une erreur de livraison.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Numéro très intéressant, où j'apprends au détour d'une parenthèse dans la preview de Steep que l'Autriche a récemment envahi la Suisse et a donc récupéré le Cervin dans ses frontières, imposant son nom germanique de Matterhorn dans les atlas.

----------


## steff00ffx

J'habite à Tours également, et je confirme avec regret n'avoir trouvé Canard PC nulle part.

On pourrait presque faire un club des Tourangeaux lecteurs de CPC ?

----------


## darkbeldin

> On pourrait presque faire un club des Tourangeaux lecteurs de CPC ?


Ouais et on irait chasser les poquemouilles a la Gloriette !!  ::wub:: 
Non la perte de ce n°342 est un drame affreux mais pas au point de commencer une vie sociale.
Bon après si tu paye ta Kimouss  ::trollface::

----------


## steff00ffx

Une Kimouss pokemon go à prendre en photo avec son smartphone ? ;-)
Je trouve ça rigolo de rencontrer un autre lecteur de CPC, histoire de voir à quoi ça ressemble !
S'il y en a d'autres des comme moi avec une tête carrée et des mains en forme de manettes de jeux !
Je t'envoie un message privé !

----------


## steff00ffx

J'ai envoyé un second message privé, je ne sais pas si l'autre était passé.

----------


## Agano

Avis aux tourangeaux, le mag à ENFIN été livré. Il y en a une grande pile au Relay de la gare. Possible et même probable que les autres kioskiers aient ou soient livrés.

----------


## darkbeldin

Cool le stagiaire a retrouvé les cartons.
Merci Agano pour l'info je passerais chez mon dealer demain matin ça m'évitera de chercher pendant les vacances.

----------


## steff00ffx

C'est bon, j'y suis allé, j'ai pu me procurer le dernier CPC au Relay de la gare de Tours. Merci.

----------


## Sannom

Le numéro suivant est censé sortir à quelle date? Il y avait marqué 15 juillet sur la dernière page du magazine, mais il n'y a pas eu de news donc j'ai un doute...

Sinon, on est censés avoir du rab d'E3 dans le numéro suivant? J'ai l'impression qu'il manquait certains jeux (Tyranny par exemple) dans ce numéro-là.

----------


## Robix66

Vers le 20 juillet généralement.

----------


## Kaelis

Je venais aussi pour demander des nouvelles du numéro d'été. Le 342 dit "environ 15 juillet"  ::cry::

----------


## Agano

Ou

EST

MON 

CANARD PC

----------


## Netsabes

Hop : http://www.canardpc.com/canard-pc-343.html
(21 juillet)

----------


## Kaelis

Merci Monsieur.

----------


## Cedski

Question mais vous parlez d'une nouvelle config mini Duck dans les configs de canard.... 

Je l'ai cherchée longtemps mais... Elle est ou ??

----------


## La Guigne

+1 avec le monsieur au dessus!

----------

